# Metal Timing Belts???



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it true that Nissan makes their cars with Metal Timing Belts? and that you don't really need to change them because of this? I just heard this today from a like 55 year old guy and wasn't sure if he just lost his marbles already or if i can believe him. 

Anyway supposedly you're supposed to change the timing belt on cars such as Hondas every 60 - 70K miles....I was just wondering if this was the same for Nissans.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Lots of nissan motors have metal belts. There called chains. :thumbup:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

yea, nissan have chains timing belts like the ones u would see on a bike, and they are made to last "forever" althought they do wear out


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha thanks....i should have known they were chains......stupidity on my part. But thanks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they do have to be replaced sometimes, but most of the times the motor gives out before it does. MOST of the times, not all mind you.


----------

